# 300 Weatherby Mag



## jhorizon

I am interested in loading for this rifle. Excuse me if there is archive info on this site. I am new and am not aware how to search. So this may be redundant.

We are going to Canada for moose this fall. The Weatherby is a new rifle here. It is the synthetic stock and I believe is made in Japan. Actually, it was purchased via Wall Mart. I want to test some different loads. I am interested in the Sierra 180 Spitzer. I have 4320 and 4350 powder that I have used in my 30-06 and 35 Remington. The gun is equipped with a 3-9 middle of the road scope. Factory loads are producing 1" groups at 100 yards.

Can anyone recommend their thoughts on reloads. Most of the territory we are hunting is big woods or swamp with probably no more than 100 yard shots.


----------



## Plainsman

Jhorizon

I don't have the Weatherby, I have a 300 Winchester magnum, but I will give you some thoughts. I have eight or nine reloading guides and all the newer ones have better powdes than those you mentioned. Powder is cheap so I hope you don't mind spending another $18 for a better product for you caliber. R19, R22, and IMR 7828 all will give you about 100 fps than the powders you were looking at. The last Nosler reloading guide gives R19 the nod for highest velocity at 3198 fps. They list 3160 for my 300 win mag, but over the chronograph I get an even 3200 fps. The 300 win mag and 300 Weatherby mag are within 50 fps of the Remington 300 Ultra mag (factory round). Surprisingly reloading only gets you to 3229 fps in the Ultra mag. Most powder manufactures have small free manuals. In our local small sport shop they have Hodgdon, Winchester, Accurate Arms, Alliant and others absolutely free. Go to the powder manufacture links at http://sst.benchrest.com/ and the powder companies will list many suitable loads for your rifle.
I hope you find this helpful.


----------



## jhorizon

Palinsman, thanks for the feedback on the 300 Wby reloads. I will check into your suggestions.

Also, my son has the 300 wby in GA and I am in CT. I thought I could ship some reloads to him to take to the range. I am finding out this may not be possible via UPS, Fedex, etc. Cant get a straight answer from anyone there. I talked to the federal DOT Hazmat group and got nowhere fast. A local sporting goods outfit said they also get stonewalled here. Am I kidding myself to even try?

Thanks again for the feedback. Appreciated.


----------



## sdeprie

jhorizon, just a suggestion. Read plainsman's suggestions very carefully and take them seriously. He does know what he's doing.


----------



## Whelen35

My 300 WBY likes RL-19 with 150's on up. Use a quality bullet always for hunting with the speeds that you are dealing with. Remember, there are more 308 and 30-06 guns arround and a lot of bullets are designed to operate best at speeds attained by these rounds. Also, IMR 4831 or H4831 in the short-cut may be something to look at, with Hogdon powder I think the short-cut is one of their temp in-sensitive powders. I have found 4350 to be ok with 150gr or less bullets, but not the fastest speeds are there, and I think the pressure is. 7828 would also be great to try, I have not tried it myself so I can't say how it performs. If it were me, I would try RL-19 first, and then H 4831 sc and then RL-22.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

300 Weatherby Magnum is a very excellent big game cartridge not much can match it but the 30-378 Weatherby or 300 Remington Ultra Magnums. Anytime you are looking for a magnum pick one with a longest case neck for heavy bullet use the 300 Weatherby is perfect for this!


----------



## sdeprie

Well, that's a thread stopper.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Instead of the 300 Weatherby Magnum, try the 30-338/308 Norma Magnum. The .30-338 is a wildcat cartridge formed by necking the parent .338 Winchester Magnum case down to .30 caliber. *The somewhat shorter case of the .30-338 wildcat permits seating bullets further out than the .300 Winchester Magnum. *The velocities obtained with these two cartridges are nearly identical, but with less powder and shorter action.


----------



## huntin1

Jeez, I'm suprized OSOK didn't recommend an AI in some flavor over the terrible magnum. :roll:

jhorizon

I've sold ammo over the internet and shipped it UPS. Federal and UPS regs say that to ship loaded ammo it should be packed tightly in a box that has a minimum of 200 lbs per inch tensile strength. The outside of the box must have a label that says, ORM-D in 1 inch letters, and Ammunition, Small Arms, these can be normal size. Then you must inform UPS of what is in the package. You can not take it to a UPS drop station, it must be shipped from a UPS office. It will be shipped ground transport only. And then, depending on the knowledge of your UPS people you may or may not get it shipped. I'd try it before I abandoned the idea. By the way, UPS is the only shipper that I have found that ships ammo. There may be other shippers in your area that I am not aware of.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## sdeprie

OSOK, read his message very carefully. He was not asking for advice on getting a different gun. He wants to reload what he has. Can you at least respect that? After all, you have recommended the WBY's in the past. Can't you leave it alone?


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Sdeprie*,

Read your last post and you will see how much you offer to the persons question about the 300 Weatherby magnum. Have you ever shot or hand loaded center fire rifle magnum cartridge? If so which? Do you realize the case headspace problems with the belted magnums which effects accuracy? Do you realize the bulge that forms above the belt after just a few loadings? Let's hear your advice. You say he should listen to Plainsman, but all he offers is little when his loads are based on the smaller 300 Winchester magnum which will never equal the 300 Weatherby magnum capability!

I have only posted my handloads for conversation sake not for someone to use in their firearm, because any handloader knows that one load may be safe in my firearm but isn't safe in another's of the same make, model and caliber. *Some people feel they know more than the powder manufactures and continue to put their firearms, themselves and others at risk if they exceed maximum load data.*
*No one should use someone else's personal load data because it inherently dangerous! *There are far too many websites that offer safe tested load data; here are some of the best:
http://www.hodgdon.com/index.php
http://www.imrpowder.com/pdf_reload.html
http://www.accuratepowder.com/

Take care, 
OneShotOneKill


----------



## sdeprie

We have covered this all before.

Don't go away mad.......


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Read and heed:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/terms.html

Have a great day,
OneShotOneKill


----------



## viperassasin

for my 300 weatherby i just but a an all in one reloading book from midway usa it uses all the latest reloading books you can can at walmart and some roled into one booklet just for your caliber. Example has nosler reloading book, sierras, hornaday and others. Espcially if you plan on trying many types of different bullets my book cost about 10 bucks after shipping and handling. :sniper:


----------



## arctic plainsman

Say, you guys get kinda wound up!!!!
I have been using the .300 Weatherby for several years in Alaska for moose and here is what I have found.
The Sierra 180g blows up on bone. And I mean period. Sure it might not come apart out of a slower 30 cal, but in my .300 Weatherby, on moose, a 90 yard shot at a broadside bull blew up on the ribs twice! Accuracy is stellar, but it didn't hold together. I have switched to Swift bullets, in both 180g and 200, mostly burning the R-19 mentioned in an earlier post. Usually the bullet stops under the skin on the far side, and weight retention is as good as the manufacturer advertises. Since book velocity is so fast, and since target range is not usually extreeme, I generally load a grain off of max or so. 
Sorry I chimed in so late, I just read this post. I hope your hunt was successful jhorizon.


----------



## arctic plainsman

Sorry, I should have added that accuracy is usually 1 1/4" groups, and the moose hump up badly when hit with this load. I haven't found that they fall at the first shot with any caliber rifle, so by all means, keep shooting til' they fall!


----------



## steeler

There was a mention here about shipping ammo. The official label is the ORM-D Labels, for cartriges and small arms. These must be posted on any UPS package and should be the black and yellow ones listed at the bottom of this page: ORM-D Labels.


----------

